# Toyota esp9100 Trimming error



## logobear (Mar 24, 2009)

WE have a Toyota ESP 9100 net.
It is about 18months old and had reasonable use.
We are getting a funny noise, and a stop, and the message 'trimming error'
The top thread is wrapping round the pigs tail on the bobin of the under thread, and stopping the machine.
Any ideas what is making this happen.
Many thanks
Phil


----------

